# Lohnt sich Smartphone ?



## PremiumToaster (10. März 2011)

Moin Leute!
Ich spiele in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken ein Smartphone zu kaufen. Ich weiß aber nicht wirklich ob es sich für mich lohnt. Das liegt daran dass ich wenig telefoniere. Gründe sind eben dass ich im Internet surfen kann, auch wenn ich nicht am PC bin. Außerdem noch die vielen Apps. Es würde also mehr als eine Art "Handheld-Konsole" dienen als als Telefon (ich möchte aber keine Handheld Konsole). 
Im Auge habe ich zurzeit das Samsung Galaxy Ace. 
Was meint iht?
MfG Toaster


----------



## Happy Chicken (10. März 2011)

Hey PremiumToaster,

ob sich ein die Anschaffung eines Smartphone für dich lohnt musst du leider selbst entscheiden.
Am besten schaust du dich mal bei nem lokalen Anbieter um und testest die Dinger ausgiebig.

Wo ich dir ein bischen unter die Arme greifen kann ist bei der Tarifauswahl.
Da du sagst dass du sehr wenig telefonierst würde ich dir von einem Laufzeitvertrag abraten (BTW wie siehts mit SMS aus) ?!.
Es gibt seit einigen Monaten bei den größeren Anbietern sogenannte Prepaid Internet Flats ohne feste Laufzeit 

Hier mal ein paar zur Auswahl:

T-Mobile
Vodafone
o2

Ich hoffe ich könnte die ein bischen behilflich sein.

LG
Happy Chicken


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

Das Samsung Galaxy Ace ist eine großartige Wahl. Von den Specs gibt es zur Zeit kein besseres Android-Einsteiger-Smartphone. Einziger Kritikpunkt dürfte höchstens die Update-Politik von Samsung sein. Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst, dann bleibt nur das erfolgreiche und viel gelobte LG Optimus One übrig. Zu den Tarifen kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich nutze O2  O mit der Flatrate mit Smartphone Option. 1GB Volumen bis zur Drosselung für 12,50€. Lobenswert ist die konstante Bandbreite bei O2, die bewegt sich durchgängig bei 3Mbit/sek für Downloads.


----------



## floric (10. März 2011)

Ob man ein Smartphone "braucht", ist einfach eine persönliche Entscheidung.
Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass auf Dauer alle "Handys" "Smartphones" werden, sprich, dass alle Handys internettauglich sind, ein (mehr oder weniger einheitliches) Betriebssystem nutzen und via Touchscreen bedienbar sind.
Der Begriff Smartphone ist halt weit gefächert. Ich habe ein HTC Wildfire und bin voll zufrieden, aber nach einem halben Jahr ist die Hardware eben veraletet und wenn man ersteinmal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist, dann will man (wie beim PC) immer das Neueste.
Wegen Internet verwende ich zum gelegentlichen Googlen blau mit dem 100MB-Tarif für 3.90 Euro oder den normalen Datentarif pro MB. Die Preise fressen nicht auf.
Zum Googlen oder Daddeln unterwegs ist ein Smartphone auf jeden Fall praktisch. Mit Android und ein paar Apps kann man sicher glücklich werden.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich zwischen Galaxy Ace oder Motorola Defy tendieren (Motorola hat eine schlechte Updatepolitik und einen gesperrten Bootloader, dass heißt, man kann keine custom-ROM's installieren; ansonsten ist die Preis-Leistung meiner Meinung nach bei Beiden aber super).


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. März 2011)

Ich telefoniere auch nicht wirklich so viel, hab noch nie die 120 minuten von meinem Telekom vertrag überschritten.

Son smartphone ist allerdings in so vielen sachen hilfreich. Unterwegs schauen wo die nächste u-bahn ist und wann sie fährt. 
Schnell und komfortabel was googlen oder was im pcghx schreiben 

Man hat halt eigendlich alles in einem Gerät


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

Ich möchte mein Galaxy S nicht mehr missen. Telefonieren tu ich vielleicht 2 Minuten im Monat damit. Ich nutze das Phone um unterwegs zu surfen, mich per SSH ins heimische Netzwerk zu verbinden und vieles mehr. Mit 1GB Traffic / Monat nutze ich es auch als Modem für mein Notebook.

Da das Galaxy2 demnächst verfügbar ist kannst du schauen ob manche Provider das alte Galaxy S günstig ausverkaufen.


----------



## dj*viper (11. März 2011)

wie schauts mit nem iphone aus? damit wirst du garantiert glücklich sein 
werde auch nie wieder was anderes holen ausser nen iphone. habe bis jetzt alle generationen gehabt und will es auch nieeee mehr missen


----------



## derseppl (11. März 2011)

Welches System man letztendlich bevorzugt hängt davon ab,was man alles damit anstellen will und ob man sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen will.
Das Ace ist sicher ausreichend, aber schau ob dir die Display-Auflösung nicht zu gering ist. Wenn ja, dann ist das Defy eine Alternative. Ansonsten wirst du damit sicher glücklich. Ich möchte mein Defy auch nicht mehr missen


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. März 2011)

Klare Sache , ich sage ja, ohne smartphone wär ich nur ein halber Mensch. Es is sehr praktisch und hilfreich und das in allen Lebenslagen.

Persönlich würde ich ein JB IPhone 3GS empfehlen (das 4 find ich Preis Leistung/ nicht so berauschend)


----------

